# Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin 500rt Teco xuong minh



## quangtc0004 (21/12/20)

Tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 500RT, thap giai nhiet cooling tower tashin 500rt và linh kiện tháp thay thế do Xương Minh cấp luôn là hàng chính hãng, đảm bảo cho tháp luôn giải nhiệt tốt nhất.





Tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin

Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh nhập khẩu và cung cấp tháp giải nhiệt nước (hay còn gọi tháp giải nhiệt , cooling tower hoặc tháp làm mát nước). Tháp giải nhiệt nước là thiết bị được sử dụng rộng rãi trong công nghiệp cũng như dân dụng. Tháp giải nhiệt tashin 500RT là chủng loại tháp giải nhiệt công suất lớn, thường được sử dụng trong nghành công nghiệp thép, xi măng, rất được Khách hàng ưa chuộng và sử dụng.





Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 500rt và linh kiện do Công ty Xươg Minh cung cấp tại Hải Phòng

* Bản vẽ lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin 500rt xem tại đây:





* Quý khách xem lắp tháp giải nhiệt, Tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin tại đây:
[VIDEO]




*Teco xương minh* phân phối uy tín và nhanh chóng với giá thành rẻ tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin, Cooling Tower, *tháp giải nhiệt tròn tsc* , *tháp giải nhiệt tashin tss* máy bơm teco, máy bơm nước teco, động cơ teco, động cơ điện teco, motor Teco và linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt.

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt:
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

